# TRansparenter Hintergrund?



## Dark (12. Dezember 2001)

Hallo!
Also , ich hab mir schon viele Nachrichten über Transparenz durchgelesen ,aber ich habs noch immer nicht ganz geschnallt!
Ich brauch einen transparenten Hintergrund für das "Errorzeichen" von Windows!
Ich hab einen Screenshot von einer Errormessage gemacht und und das X in dem roten Kreis herausgeschnitten!Dann wollt ich das zeichen in VisualBasic einfügen aber um das X ist immer noch ein weisser Hintergrund!
Bitte helft mir das wieße Quadrat transparent zu machen!
das sieht übrigens so aus:


----------



## Arcaine (12. Dezember 2001)

hm....im moment weiss ich nich ganz was du falsch gemacht hast aber ich würds einfach so amchen das ich die datei öffne danach mit dem Hintergrundradiergummi das X hervorhebe und dann normal abspeichern hatte bisher keine probs mit der transparenz.



....::::greetinX Arcaine


----------



## ephiance (12. Dezember 2001)

gnarf  naja ich würde sagen das du das rote x mit dem zauberstab selektierst , es dann kopierst (strg+c) dann machst du ein neues bild größe deiner wahl,klickst beim erstellen des neuen bildes noch bei hintergrund transparent an, machst das neue bild , fügst das rote x ein und speicherst das ganze als gis (haken bei transparent machen) ab


----------



## Dark (12. Dezember 2001)

*Wie?*

Also ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mach aber das neue Bild hat ,wenn ich den Hintergrund auf transparent stelle, einen grau-weiß karrierten Hintergrund(aber vielleicht gehört das so ich kenn ,mich mit photoshop nicht gut aus!)und ich kann das nicht als gif speichern. und das mit dem Hintergrund-radierer geht auch nicht!
was mach ich denn bloß falsch?? ;(( ;(( ;((


----------



## Firehawk (12. Dezember 2001)

Ganz ruhig 
Yep... transparenter Hintergrund ist in PS grau-weiß kariert.

Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben mit dem Zauberstab dein X markieren... obwohl du dir das natürlich auch schnell selbst gemacht hast 
Das markierte X kopieren (strg + c), neues Bild mit transparentem Hintergrund erstellen... Maße sollten dank strg + c automatisch angepasst sein 
dann mit strg + v einfügen. Fertig.

Datei -> für Web speichern (shift + alt + strg + s *g*)
Oben rechts bei den Einstellungen als Dateiformat gif nehmen... speichern... fertig.

Zum Testen z.B. mal ein HTML mit schwarzem Hintergrund erstellen, dein gif einbinden... es sollte keine weiße Fläche da sein


----------



## Dark (12. Dezember 2001)

*Geht net!*

Also wenn ich auf datei klicke dann ist der button "für web speichern" grau, ich kann nicht draufklicken und die Tastenkombination funkt auch nicht! komisch oder?
ich hab alles so gemacht wie du es gesagt hast !
Ich hab das X makiert und es auf Transparenten Hintergrund gegeben !
und da hätt ich noch ne Frage: Ihr meint dcoh Transparenter Inhalt oder ?  weil eine andere Option  gibt es nicht wenn man ein neues Bild macht!?
Vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen??


----------



## Alphator (12. Dezember 2001)

hey dark, was hast du mit dem "x" eigentlich vor ?
vielleicht gehts au einfacher.
visual basic beinhaltet dieses x für zum beispiel msgboxes schon 
schreib ma was du vor hast

cu

alphator


----------



## DaSilentStorm (12. Dezember 2001)

Ich glaub, dein Problem ist weniger Transparenz, sondern Visual Basic...

Du willst das X sicherlich in einen Dialog (Form in VB, richtig?) einbauen, oder?

Dann setz den Bildhintergrund einfach auf die Farbe des Dialoges.

Soweit ich weiss, unterstützt VB nämlich keine transparenten Gif's

Have Fun,
Storm


----------



## Dark (13. Dezember 2001)

*Wie geht das?*

und wie kann ich den *Hintergrund auf die Farbe des Dialoges *  stellen?


----------



## Sovok (13. Dezember 2001)

ich kenn nur delphi

aber wenn du den dialog anwählst müssts doch auch bei visualbasic n fenster geben in dem du alle optionen bezüglich des dialogs einstellen kannst


----------



## Dark (13. Dezember 2001)

*ja*

Jaja das weiß ich schon aber wie setllt man das bild jetzt auf die Fensterfarbe ein????


----------



## Fey (13. Dezember 2001)

Hi,

Du musst einfach den Hintergrund mit dem Zauberstab markieren und dann mit der Farbe des Hintergrundes füllen. Rauskriegen kannst Du den Farbwert indem Du einen Screenshot machst (Druck/Print-Button auf Deiner Tastatur) , in Photoshop einlädst (Neues Bild und einfügen)und dann mit der Pipette auf den Bereich mit der Farbe klickst. Dann zurück in Dein Ursprungsbild und mit Bearbeiten/Fläche füllen den markierten Bereich füllen.

Gruß,
Fey


----------

